# 2 kids vs 1 man



## Andrew Green (Aug 12, 2007)

http://www.b3ta.com/links/Child_Beater

With a surprise ending


----------



## Ella (Aug 12, 2007)

hmm. those throws looked a bit painful. being tossed by the neck and landing on the tailbone??


----------



## Kacey (Aug 12, 2007)

I realize the entire thing was set up... even so, I have a problem with him kicking the kids in the head.


----------



## BrandiJo (Aug 12, 2007)

the kicks botherd me at first, but you can see him flicking them over with his toe/ tip of  foot. As for landing on your tail bone like that... it looked more like he was suporting the neck and having them land on the most padded part of a the body... lol  It was kinda cute... but not so much a good idea.​


----------



## Kacey (Aug 12, 2007)

BrandiJo said:


> the kicks botherd me at first, but you can see him flicking them over with his toe/ tip of  foot. As for landing on your tail bone like that... it looked more like he was suporting the neck and having them land on the most padded part of a the body... lol  It was kinda cute... but not so much a good idea.​



Oh, I saw it - that's why I said it was pretty clearly a setup - I just don't think it's a great idea to "pretend" to beat your kids up like that, even with the ending.


----------



## BrandiJo (Aug 12, 2007)

Kacey said:


> Oh, I saw it - that's why I said it was pretty clearly a setup - I just don't think it's a great idea to "pretend" to beat your kids up like that, even with the ending.



very true, like i said not so much a good idea.


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 12, 2007)

Kid's where smiling and laughing the whole way through and they got to make there own ninja movie, which I'm quite sure when I was that age, would have been pretty sweet.

Was a little unsettling to watch at first, but I think it's pretty clear that a lot of time and effort on those kids part went into it, I was impressed at how well they did.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 13, 2007)

I saw this myself and had the same hesitancy with it. Seeing it again you can see that he's just "tapping" the kids on the head with his foot and is being careful in supporting the kids landings when he "throws" them. Yes, of course the kids regroup and defeat their giant opponent. .... Still... I agree, not the best of ideas.


----------



## LuzRD (Aug 13, 2007)

i can see the humor that was intended, and at times i may have chuckled a little. 
HOWEVER i think that it shouldve been done with less attention to looking like the kids were being hurt, and alot more attention to making it look funny and SAFE to the viewers. 
how many of you payed closer attention after seeing the first kid being flipped by his head to see that it wasnt nearly as painfull as it first seemed?
i know i did, and that was after reading your responses.

i agree that the kids did a good job, and likely had a blast doing it! 

A for effort (for the kids, NOT the special effects wiz lol), but next time think it through a little more


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 13, 2007)

I thought it was funny but can ynderstand every views abouit how the childerns was being hit.


----------

